# Donor Forms



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi all,

I will be starting my 1st cycle of ICSI in the New Year..d/regging starts on Jan 5th. We are also egg sharing.At my last appointment I was given the dreaded green donor forms. 
I checked out the last thread on donor forms for some tips...ie discuss values,personality & all that but was wondering if anyone has any more tips.

Should I talk about dh or should it all be about me...I don't want to bore the pants of anyone so am nervous about doing a life history but I am conscious that what I write may have a major impact on someone's life.

Any tips gratefully received. I have until January 19th before I have to hand it in (sounds like a piece of homework ) 

Thanks girls

Buddug xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Vic,

I am going to write about me on these forms, what my interests and hobbies are and what my values are in life. The more I can write, the better.

The reason why we have decided to do this, is this is what we would like to see on the forms if we go for donor sperm. The more info the better so we can build up a picture. I guess I thought maybe this is what the lady having my eggs woudl like to hear from me as well.

DH is keen to get to grips with in his mind what this individual is like, except obviously what he looks like.

Not sure if this helps. You are very good in tackling these forms!!! I've out them away in a drawer.........

Speak soon,

Nat x x


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hi Buddug,

I just kept reminding myself that the person reading it would be an adult and not a child so keeping that in mind I managed to put something down. I did a sort of a 'getting to know me' thing where I wrote things like favourite foods, hobbies, interests etc... I kept it pretty easy going and light hearted, not sure if that was the right thing to do but that would be the sort of thing I would want to read! 
I also wrote on there that filling it in was a difficult thing to do and that if they were looking for me they should remember their parents are the most important people in their lives and they shouldn't hurt them with whatever they were doing. 
Really, I just put down what I thought was right and what I was happy with and hopefully if there is a child they will be happy with it and it will answer any questions. 
Hope this helps. 
Love 
dotty xxxx


----------

